# موسوعة كلمات الترانيم ( 1130 ترنيمة مكتوبة وورد )



## Molka Molkan (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*الملف دة فية 1130 ترنيمة مكتوبة على الوورد يعنى ممكن نستخدم خاصية البحث فيهم

والفائدة منه اننا مثلا ممكن ندور على اى ترنيمة بسرعة عشان نعمل هلا الباور بوينت بتاعها او عشان الكورال اللى احنا ماسكينه او عشان اى رحلة كوبى بيست على طول

حملوا الملف من هنا


*

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*فوق الممتاز *
*ومساحه خياليه *
*شكرا ليك *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*​


----------



## berobero (24 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جدا على كلمات الترانيم


----------



## moheb52 (16 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور الاخ المبارك
جارى التجربه


----------



## amal wanes (11 يونيو 2015)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## اشرف موريس رزق (26 يوليو 2019)

سلام ونعمة ارجو تفعيل الرابط او شرح طريقة التحميل علشان عند التحميل تظهر رسالة الرابط غير صالح مع الشكر


----------



## mame123 (9 مارس 2020)

ممتاز جدا


----------



## yousef_bm (2 أبريل 2020)

سلام 
ممكن الملف ضروري


----------



## princelouca (3 أغسطس 2020)

شكرا لتعبكم لكن فين الرابط من فضلكم


----------



## maged4m (10 ديسمبر 2020)

شكرا لتعب محبتك


----------



## moheb52 (11 ديسمبر 2020)

شكرا على تعب محبتكم


----------



## مجدي بطرس اسحق (15 يناير 2021)

*شكراااا*

شكرااا


----------



## مجدي بطرس اسحق (21 يناير 2021)

ممتاز


----------



## مجدي بطرس اسحق (21 يناير 2021)

زفت مش عارف الاقي اللينك


----------



## sameh_140 (1 يوليو 2021)

gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## الامورة ميرا (10 سبتمبر 2021)

اللينك غير موجود


----------

